# New 40k Flyers, pics included



## capnmoe (Mar 11, 2011)

Just saw this at Beast's of War. link here.

"That’s right guys… Tonight’s show is all about the new… wait for it… *Space Marine Stormtalon*… the *Necron Doom & Night Scythes*… plus the new *Ork Biltza-Bommer*, *Dakkajet* and *Burna-Bommer*! and we expect these bad boys to hit the shelves, perhaps around June 2nd?"

MadCowCrazy: Here are the pics, now with WD ones


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Interesting......


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

till we see photos of models im taking this with a skip full of salt


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

But... where's the Chaos stuff?

Midnight


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

June 2nd? Sounds ominous for a 40k new ed?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> June 2nd? Sounds ominous for a 40k new ed?


God damn do I hope it's close to the prototype one!


----------



## nomadicXnightmare (Mar 21, 2012)

capnmoe said:


> … plus the new *Ork Biltza-Bommer*, *Dakkajet* and *Burna-Bommer*!


If this is true it makes me one happy Ork camper! :biggrin:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Something tells me we won't get to see much.... BoW in the past with their leaks have come straight out with the pictures of them. Given they say "look" in the commas... I doubt they've got anything, as it a certainty they won't have the models.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

They may have copies of the rules though, which would be amazeballs


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

The last three sound like something Forgeworld would release. The necron ones have rules, and I can see the Stormtalon having WD rules. 

Believe it when I see them.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Well that's sorted my evening out then!! Interested in this "Stormtalon" but i'm taking this with a pinch of salt until I see pictures


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> But... where's the Chaos stuff?
> 
> Midnight


If chaos is getting a flyer, it will probably come out with all the other chaos stuff.


----------



## capnmoe (Mar 11, 2011)

Anyone else unable to get to the Beats or War site right now lol. They must be experiencing heavy traffic.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

capnmoe said:


> Anyone else unable to get to the Beats or War site right now lol. They must be experiencing heavy traffic.


Ya, I can't get to their site either.


----------



## vallasch (Jun 16, 2010)

There is one thing that makes me suspicious. Even Orks are clever enough to know how to spell Bomb. Surely it would be a Bomba, not bommer?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

That could easily just be a spelling mistake vallasch.

Also try this link: http://www.twitch.tv/beastsofwar


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

http://www.twitch.tv/beastsofwar found it here 

Damn ninja'd


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

*Yawns* 45 minutes and typical BoW crap so far... Ie nothing of value and still nothing about the flyers.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> *Yawns* 45 minutes and typical BoW crap so far... Ie nothing of value and still nothing about the flyers.


Yeah, I'm thinking this will be a waste of time, be a last 5 minute cover of flyer's with no pictures to back up their claims!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Codex Todd said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking this will be a waste of time, be a last 5 minute cover of flyer's with no pictures to back up their claims!


Pretty much.. reading warseer... apparently at the start when no-one could log in they said they would 'describe' the flyers.... 

In other words, they've just got a bunch of unconfirmed rumours with nothing factual to back it up with.


----------



## VaUgHaNy86 (Aug 4, 2009)

This from Adeptus Miniatures on Facebook

New 40k fliers rumoured to be out in June! These include the Space Marine 'Storm Talon', the Necron Doom and Night Scythes, Ork 'Blitza-Bomba', 'Dakka Jet' and 'Burna Bomber'.
Could these be the group of models we've seen stowed away in the GW warehouses?..


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> till we see photos of models im taking this with a skip full of salt


Theres about a half dozen salt mines not far from here...... :wink:


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Is this the Summer of Fliers delayed from 2010, or from 2011?

Midnight


----------



## Azrell (Jul 16, 2010)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/STORM_EAGLE.html

They are prob just talking about the FW one...


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

This is a drawing base on the model according to BoW.


----------



## Battle Ready Studios (Dec 1, 2011)

What's really irritating about the BoW guys is them naysaying the new flyers tactically, when they are clearly for a new rules edition that we don't know about yet.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well as the necron codex contains art work of the flyer a sketch is as much proof as my hairy arse is that wookies are real,show me photos of kits


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Necrosis said:


> This is a drawing base on the model according to BoW.


Why the heck with the drawings? Everyone already knows what it'll look like thanks to the codex. We just want pics of the model.

As usual with BoW when they don't have anything solid, another waste of time.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Well as the necron codex contains art work of the flyer a sketch is as much proof as my hairy arse is that wookies are real,show me photos of kits


Wait, you mean wooki.....:shok:


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

I like the sound of attaching the toaster mk2 to a deepstrike unit in an escort formation.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

A drawing of the space marine flyer model:


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Heh, they're talking out of their arses... they've just called the Necron Command barge useless... lost all respect for anything these guys ever say about tactics again.... The Necron Pimp Mobile rules.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

That's the first time I've sat and watched one of Bow's video/live shows, and I thought it was alright. I can be quite blinkered some times with my love for 40k that I do forget about/ignore other gaming systems out there, was good to see and here about whats new.
Though I'm still going to take this with a pinch of salt until I see some proper pictures! And I'm starting to love the stormtalon!  -sits in corner and crosses fingers and toes!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

mcmuffin said:


> Having met several of them, they are really nice guys, but i must say they aren't very good at the game AT ALL. The decrying of the command barge doesn't surprise me and makes me want to take necrons to the next tournament that one of them will be at :blackeye:


Yeah, I've heard (and read) examples of this happening before. They seem like nice guys but they don't seem to invest any time into getting to know the system better, or the armies. If I remember correctly there have been a couple of occasions were some of their tactics required ignoring some of the rules!


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Also, releasing 4 new fliers that don't have rules, when some codeces have been waiting for their fliers for years? *coughharpycough*

If they were going to do that, *surely* the ones already in print would also get some attention?

Though technically, if they're bringing in"flier" rules, the Harpy is just a MC. 'Nids would need one of the bigger FW flappers to qualify as a flier...


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Heh, they're talking out of their arses... they've just called the Necron Command barge useless... lost all respect for anything these guys ever say about tactics again.... The Necron Pimp Mobile rules.


Just hopping in here.

If you can spare the time and feel like it watch the show again, we love the Command Barge and Annihilation Barge, its just the sythes we don't think are up to much in the 'current' ruleset.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

great show Beasts of War, the arm wrestling was fun. But yeah if those are just the start of the flyers and more armies will be getting them then like you guys said having a more diverse dimension in 40k will be a welcome sight, I would really like to see a full range of theatre of conflict in 40k, you know like a nice mix of infantry, light vehicles, tanks and flyers, and an army working with any combination of those mentioned, instead of the current EVERYTHING in transports.

anyway... here's the pictures of all the flyers that BoW have posted up on their facebook...


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Also, releasing 4 new fliers that don't have rules, when some codeces have been waiting for their fliers for years? *coughharpycough*
> 
> If they were going to do that, *surely* the ones already in print would also get some attention?
> 
> Though technically, if they're bringing in"flier" rules, the Harpy is just a MC. 'Nids would need one of the bigger FW flappers to qualify as a flier...


The Harpy is technically the equivalent of a flying Trygon. I think that certainly is in proportion to some of the current fliers such as the Stormraven and the Valkyrie.

Also a flyers supplement but no models for either Tau or Eldar who specialise in this kind of arena. Smells dodgy for me although I love that Stormtalon. Looks like a weird helicopter. Something I have wanted in 40K for a while.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Hmm, Stormtalon looks both Marine-like and cool...and possibly small enough you'd have a pair or something.

Still, just a drawing and since the last flyer rumor came up I could have drawn much better ones than these. Though I wouldn't mind having a flyer of some sort. Curious to see if there are rule changes for them coming up.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

The SM Stormtalon reminds me of a G.I. Joe toy I had as a kid: the Ghost Hawk. Not as much armament (but who has as much armament as WH40K?) and it has landing skids, but the tilt jet and cockpit are pretty much spot on.


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't really like the look of those Space Marine & Necron models. The Ork one is quite good though. My first thought about it was that it was orky which is a good thing. Be interesting if this release comes turns out to be true.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

BeastsofWar said:


> Just hopping in here.
> 
> If you can spare the time and feel like it watch the show again, we love the Command Barge and Annihilation Barge, its just the sythes we don't think are up to much in the 'current' ruleset.


Which is why you said, and I quote '... the command barge is just gathering dust in a box in the garage. Its useless.'


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> Which is why you said, and I quote '... the command barge is just gathering dust in a box in the garage. Its useless.'


You don't happen to have a time code for that?

That sounds like a Darrell comment but its weird as Command Barge is one of the units he rates very highly... so that's a puzzle right there  

Only thing to do.... I gonna ask him! 

Cheers

Warren


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

I think I know where Grizbe is coming from it's while Warren was like a little school girl over the fliers (which I think a good number of people were like) and Darrell mentioned that he would get the Space Marine flyer just for the sake of having one, even though it would most likely end up in a box in the garage. I do remember him mentioning about a necron kit within the statement, whether it was mis-heard or whether he just has too many of the kits (which to be honest you can't have too many Necrons) who knows :biggrin:


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

LordOfAbsolution said:


> it's while Warren was like a little school girl over the fliers


:ireful2: Damn you GW, why do you have to unleash my 'School Girl' moments live on air!!!!!

I just cant help myself :grin:

Warren

And yeah, I'm pretty sure Darrell has mixed up the unit name, it happens when your discussing so much stuff unfortunately.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

It's a half Helicopter, half Stormraven!

It's a copy of the art in the Codex!

It's a Fighta Bommer!

It's... a lie. I severely doubt that GW would release something called a Biltza Bommer. That name's too retarded for Orks.

Midnight

EDIT: Oh fuck, that abomination actually DID go into production. Feel free to jeer.


----------



## Darrell40k (May 4, 2012)

*What I said*

Let me get this clear I may not have made my point clearly enough on Turn8.

I think that in the current edition of the rules these new Fast skimmers are weak. armour ten-eleven vehicles on those large bases doesn't do it for me. As a tournament player I would be happy to see an opponent with lots of them.

The Necron Command and Annihilation barges are some of the best vehicle around in my opinion. 

The only reason my Barge is still sitting in a box is because I am hooked on Space wolves I think that my 1850 list with 23 missiles 15 combi plasmas is perfect and I can't look past it.


BoW Darrell


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

I think we're getting side tracked here. The point is, it was a great show (thanks BoW) and the sketches are really quite interesting. Whilst I'm old skool and reckon marines should only have thunderhawks as flyers- I understand marine flyers will sell by the bucket load and as a narrative player, I think we're going to see an exciting new dynamic added to the game.


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

wait midnight blitza bommer is too retarded a name for Orks? you must be trolling son...

KillerKan
Deff Rolla
Burna Boyz
Deff Dread
Battlewagon
so on and so on...

the Orks aren't smart, they're going to name something after whatever it does, and if it goes fast and drops bombs, then blitza bommer sounds fine to me.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

But it's not called a Blitza Bommer, it's called a Biltza Bommer according to the sketches. It's written that way on all of them, so I guess it isn't a mistake. I don't know what word that's trying to copy, to be honest. 'Builds a bomber'?

Midnight


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> But it's not called a Blitza Bommer, it's called a Biltzer Bommer according to the sketches. It's written that way on all of them, so I guess it isn't a mistake.
> 
> Midnight


Oh, now your just nitpicking, it will probably become more Orkish sounding as it gets closer to its release. Like Blitza Bomma or something.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

I'm not sure about the StormTalon, seems a bit overloaded at the front. Mind you, its only a picture and it will probably look alright. Hope the scythes are soon tho, I hate not having access to all models!


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

I think the problem with the Stormtalon looks is the assault cannon at the bottom, remove that and it actually looks pretty fine.


----------



## pantat (May 15, 2011)

Yeah it looks quite bulky and kind of out of proportion (in my opinion). Also, not twin linked! Perhaps just one like on the land raiders would be fine. But can't really tell from pictures


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

I'll have to see how the actual model looks, but it seems like they just strapped a cockpit on a land speeder and gave it VTOL engines.


----------



## Zero Effect (Feb 15, 2011)

Well to add further rumour confirmed news. Total Wargamer http://www.totalwargamer.co.uk/warhammer-40k/warhammer-40000-pre-orders.html
has at the bottom of their pre orders screen 2 of the mentioned flyers up for pre order for the 2nd June.

I do not usually do rumours as I wait and see what stuff GW bring out on the day, but this seems to be another source that has certain information.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well the jury is out on the validity of the sketches,the scythe scetch has been traced from the codex art and because of that people are questioning the other two,personally i think if they are tracing the photos then they should leak the photos now they have shown the sketches


----------



## Angelofdeath690 (Sep 21, 2011)

All this and still no harpy T______T


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Well the jury is out on the validity of the sketches,the scythe scetch has been traced from the codex art and because of that people are questioning the other two,personally i think if they are tracing the photos then they should leak the photos now they have shown the sketches


This.. its completely stupid to leak sketchs but not actual photos if they really have anything solid.


----------



## x Syn v (Apr 19, 2012)

Do they release new models straight after a 2nd wave for the same army?

I mean in the terms that why would they release the Night Scythe/Doom Scythe when the 2nd Wave of the Necron army was released today. Why not launch them all together?


----------



## Vhalyar (Mar 19, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Well the jury is out on the validity of the sketches,the scythe scetch has been traced from the codex art and because of that people are questioning the other two,personally i think if they are tracing the photos then they should leak the photos now they have shown the sketches


GW was most likely not amused by their Necron leak. It's just a theory, but that would explain the Stalker sketch and now the flyers. I'm sure BoW would simply love to release the pictures (and the hits that they would produce) but I have a feeling the looming anger of GW is making BoW reconsider straight up posting them.


----------



## Wax (Jan 6, 2010)

Zero Effect said:


> Well to add further rumour confirmed news. Total Wargamer http://www.totalwargamer.co.uk/warhammer-40k/warhammer-40000-pre-orders.html
> has at the bottom of their pre orders screen 2 of the mentioned flyers up for pre order for the 2nd June.


Yeah, GW should be putting them up for preorder the 26th or the 2nd, which means they should hit the shelves one week after.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

well, ive come across this pic the other day, so thought i share it









@mods, feel free to remove if you feel it may piss off GW to much


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

That's a conversion, thingy below in the middle is off an eldar fire prism


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

That talon is awful


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

The pilot's head is also very obviously the head from a Destroyer. I too noticed the Fire Prism bit being used as a cannon. Obviously a fake.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

After looking at it again, it looks like he's used the parts from at least 2 of the Ghost ark kit to make the wings, so thats 60 quid to start with wasted........lol.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

If the person enjoyed making it and gets use from it how is it wasted?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

GW use lots of common moulds across their kits so I wouldn't judge to harshly based on being able to recognise a part from another vehicle. 

Bits from other races' kits is pushing it a bit tho'


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

Found this on a reputable Facebook page. Thought it would be interesting to share

‎48-36 Space Marine Stormtalon Gunship (1) ~ JUN 2 MSRP $45.50
49-15 Necron Night Scythe/Doom Scythe (1) ~ JUN 2 MSRP $45.50
50-21 Ork Bommer (1) ~ JUN 2 MSRP $45.50


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

darktide said:


> Found this on a reputable Facebook page. Thought it would be interesting to share
> 
> ‎48-36 Space Marine Stormtalon Gunship (1) ~ JUN 2 MSRP $45.50
> 49-15 Necron Night Scythe/Doom Scythe (1) ~ JUN 2 MSRP $45.50
> 50-21 Ork Bommer (1) ~ JUN 2 MSRP $45.50


Interesting, well found  Have a link to the page by any chance?

Just gotta wait for next months WD for a look now


----------



## darktide (Feb 16, 2009)

It's off the Warstore's page

http://www.facebook.com/TheWarStorecom


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Sweet  The June WD should be good then!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Dawnstar said:


> Sweet  The June WD should be good then!


Looks like it is to me (found these posted on DakkaDakka (source)):
































So yeah, confirmed.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice find! 

I wonder if it would be possible to use a Stormtalon as a Stormraven? Would make for one sweet cross-kit conversion for the two of them


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh my C'tan that Scythe is super sexy looking

Its the first time I'll get a model I'll likely never use just to paint it


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

I already asked this in the other thread about the new fliers, but I wanted to get more opinions on the Stormtalon. I think it just looks ridiculous.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Awesome, that's my food budget for next month reduced!! Though will have to change the way the assault cannons are mounted, just doesn't look right


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

The talon is just awful.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Sakura_ninja said:


> The talon is just awful.


why are your opinions so brutal? D:


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

cool, and with offical codex updates, it means we will probaly start seeing em in normal games as well


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

Adramalech said:


> why are your opinions so brutal? D:


It's just honesty for me, the talon is just crap, utter crap, the ork flier I love it, and the necron one is ok, but the talon is horrid, I would hate to walk in and see that on the table.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Uh, OKAY? The Necron flyer is a massively beastly work of art that just screams awesome. The Storm Talon looks like a robot shark with jets on its fins though. And also not as cool as a robot shark should look. The Ork thing looks decent at best, not junky enough for my standards of Orkiness and looks too much like a regular plane. Orks are supposed to have unique and bizarre contraptions, not airplanes, and this doesn't even cover the fact that the Ork airplane model already exists (Albeit larger). I am of the opinion that the Ork flyer should have been a small "attack zeppelin".


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

The talon looks like a damn guppy fish. That thing is damn ugly. The ork stuff and the necron flyers are pretty nice though.


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

A baby Guppy fish, the raven is the true Guppy, the talon the baby Guppy.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

I dunno what you guys are on about, but I really like it.
It's appropriately ugly for a Space Marine vehicle.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Someone who understands more about design than me; please explain how the Stormtalon even fits with the established Space Marine design asthetic?

Because it really doesn't seem to. I know opinions on the Storm Raven are divided, but it looks unmistakably like a space marine vehicle at least.

Be interested to see more pictures, pain schemes of it to see if it's salvagable.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

all of these things look awful and i mean truly terrible

like properly truly eye burningly attrocious

i thoughtn the storm raven was nice in an ugly way but fucking hell these are..... just.....words fail me i cannot describe the sheer goppingness of this model. the man who designed these should be executed to make an example of him


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

I Like the Talon - except for that damn chin turret, it's completely fugly and oversized, and then to top it off they go and put the undercarriage on it!

If I get one i'll be leaving that thing off and putting the assault cannons where the other guns go. I'll build some little stub wings and mount the engines on the end and hang some rocket pods under em. Would probably stretch the tail out a bit. Make it look more like a Reaver from Planetside: http://mmohuts.com/wp-content/gallery/planetside/planetside-airplane-reaver.jpg

Very keen to see what the Orky boyz come with in the way of kustom Bommers


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

storm talon must BURN!

orks and Crons are the clear winners of the flyers


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Fallen said:


> storm talon must BURN!
> 
> orks and Crons are the clear winners of the flyers


agreed but looking at all three that is like saying WE ARE AIDS AND SYPHILLIS AND WE ARE THE KINGS OF SEX DISEASES


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Really its just the assault cannons that makes the talon look awful. If you could replace the chin with say the TW assault cannons from the ravenwing land speeder set, it may be pretty nifty and more Apache style, which is what I think they were looking at


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

i can kinda see that they're going for a helicopter gunship type thing with the storm talon but my god that chin turret has completely wrong proportions to the rest of it


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

with some modification i can see a ork bomber becoming a lightning to join my guard


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

khrone forever said:


> with some modification i can see a ork bomber becoming a lighting to join my guard


As in english electric lightning?


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

I like them all, and I used to work on AH-1W Cobras. I like the really big over-sized, impossible to fly with turret that will throw the weight/balance characteristics of the aircraft completely. Its not like its even close to the most ridiculous thing GW has come up with. The scythes look awesome! And I like the Ork flyer. Since I own all 3 armies I will get at least one of each. But I gotta get like 3-4 scythes. NOW!


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

bobahoff said:


> As in english electric lightning?


indeed, thanks


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Someone who understands more about design than me; please explain how the Stormtalon even fits with the established Space Marine design asthetic?
> 
> Because it really doesn't seem to.


It's semi-sci-fi while bulky and not pretty. Explained.

Beyond the chin turret that looks oddly large the rest of it looks perfect for a small marine gunship. Though rather useless if only standard marines get it honestly.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I think the nose is too short and stubby and the side guns are too low on the model. It just makes it look way to front heavy. This is opposite to the storm raven, which was too heavy on top in terms of that large turret.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, those Ass Cannons are getting swapped asap. My Wolves would be ashamed to ride in this pimp wagon as it currently stands...


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

bobahoff said:


> all of these things look awful and i mean truly terrible
> 
> like properly truly eye burningly attrocious
> 
> i thoughtn the storm raven was nice in an ugly way but fucking hell these are..... just.....words fail me i cannot describe the sheer goppingness of this model. the man who designed these should be executed to make an example of him


>Explain why they are awful. Not having a go mind, just a little explanation would help.:victory:


----------



## Sakura_ninja (Apr 29, 2012)

The stormtalons picture is a pretty strong explanation.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> Ok, the stormtalon is a case of a picture speaks a 1000 words, but what makes evrything else ugly? I dont get from the wording of the post if he means all the flyers, or just the talon. Shouting somethings ugly, then no giving reasons why isnae really constructive.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Is it just me, or does the Stormtalon in the background look a lot better? Longer, sleeker, more Thunderhawk-esque.

Midnight


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i see it awsell, makes you hope it can be assembled in a verity of ways to make up for some of its short comings


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

It doesn't have the las sponsons and it's engines are not tilted. This makes it look less awkward.


----------



## bobahoff (Nov 24, 2011)

Well the necron doom/night scythe just looks like a borg croissant, the ork one I just don't like it, I think it looks far too conventional and would just look bad next to the ramshackle devices like killa kans, deffdreads and deff koptas.

I like my orks kit to look as though its held together with spit kleenex and the collective hope of everyone in the waaaagh


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Ork planes I expected them to lok like Forge World's Planes to begin with as well as the Doom Scythe but the Marine one to me is disappointing.
Same problem-trying to be boxy and sleek at the same time :/ Like a Marine model in a Pepsi can.


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I know this is unlikely, but do we have any ideas on stats for the stormtalon? Or possibly can anyone draw any educated guesses to it?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Same (maybe less) armour than Stormraven. Same rules/stats, but I doubt it'll have ceramite plating. There'll most likely be options to replace AssCans and lascannons with other weaponry, and maybe a small transport capacity of around 5 models judging by the pic. Price? Under 200 is my guess.


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

bobahoff said:


> Well the necron doom/night scythe just looks like a borg croissant,


hahahaha too funny, i laughed LOUD at work at this, and got some very funny looks, then some 40k fans saw it and had a little giggle too! As for the models, i'm really not seeing much ugliness..
although im not a fan of the large necron symbols on the sides of the croissant.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

khrone forever said:


> makes you hope it can be assembled in a verity of ways to make up for some of its short comings


I will opt for the drop-kick method of assembly

not a fan of marines at the best of times but this one really takes the whole packet of biscuits, it makes the rest of the marine flying models look plausable.

I like the Necron one, looks like expected. The ork one I want to see it up close first, but I think I will be pleased.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I saw the Storm Talon Rules-more or less a expensive Razorback with 1 more gun an no troop room (obviously) No Machine spirit, can be a escort (not exactly sure what it entails) and Hover Mode which you don't move but get +1BS on certain types (Cav, Bikes, Skimmers, etc).


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Grokfog said:


> I know this is unlikely, but do we have any ideas on stats for the stormtalon? Or possibly can anyone draw any educated guesses to it?


I read 11 all around with no transport capacity, as well as costing about a little more than half of Mephiston.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> can be a escort (not exactly sure what it entails)


Apparently it means, it can come on along with another unit that infiltrates.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Another unit held in reserve can have the ST attached to it so no extra reserve roll is needed. It can't be attached to something deepstriking. Infiltrating units are not reserves if I recall right...


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Sorry, am I mixing up infiltrate for coming in off the table edge or deepstriking.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

SilverTabby said:


> Infiltrating units are not reserves if I recall right...


Infiltrate lets you set up outside you're deployment so no it has nothing to do with reserves however a unit in reserves with infiltrate can declare it's outflanking. The way it's written though it still looks like it arrives "from reserves" so I would think the Talon would be allowed to come with them... seems like the WD should have mentioned that. It simply says Deep Strike is a no no but Outflank isn't a Deep Strike.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

It can come with anything held "in reserve but not deepstriking". So outflanking counts.


----------



## Rathios1337 (Jul 2, 2010)

That ork jet is just a La-15.......


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

I love the little space marine copters.


----------



## tad0407 (May 14, 2012)

im gonna get the storm talon!

ultramarines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

View attachment 959935078


Here is a cool alternative for the Ork flyer!


----------

